# timex wind up watches



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

how do you remove the stem from a timex [non electric] wrist watch? thank you, i want to put on a new crown.


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi Vinn

Welcome to the forum ,please can you post photo of the movement in question?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Identify the movement, post a picture and someone will help, and then you can download a service Manual from the Timex Watch Forum at

http://www.timexwatchforum.com

incidentally, if there are numbers around the 6 o'clock marker, the movement number and age can be found from the codes there, again on the timex forum.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

thanks guys ! i got the stem out and fitted a new crown. by the way, this was not a 21 0r 22. no marks on the mvt. inked number inside the back is 9p63 - appreciated - vinn


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Inked numbers inside the case back are pre the dial numbering system, "9" indicates 1967, possibly very late 1966 (December say) and you should be able to find your watch in a 67 Catalogue via the TIMEX forum, or post a picture here and I'll try to ID it for you.

Numbers around the six marker were started in 1968 and onwards. If it's a man/'s watch it is likely also to be a #24 movement. We believe the "p63" part may indicate the production line and individual assembly worker, but no records exist of this and it is only a theory!


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

thanks


----------

